# Hating the C9 barrel bag...



## Steel Badger (16 Jan 2005)

Is there anyone out there besides me who is less than impressed with the sturdiness of the C9 barrel bag?
i find it to be an exceptionally ill-designed piece of kit and poorly made as well...

Any thoughts?


My solution:  After exhausting the magical qualities of gun tape, I (As the CQMS) painstakingly accquired enough C6 barrel bags for all my company's LMGs.....problem solved...


----------



## KevinB (16 Jan 2005)

They suck.

 The C6 bag is heavy and poorly sized.  Several guys have gotten out and purchase heavier cordura versions with their own $.

With the C9A2 it gets even mnore complicated with the short bbl.


----------



## MikeM (16 Jan 2005)

Not to mention the great fiberglass itch that comes with it all from changing barrels.

Kevin, is the C9A2 barrel bag the same as the A1s? Or is it a smaller bag?


----------



## Steel Badger (16 Jan 2005)

Kevin

I am almost tempted to see what i can create on my own....

I am presently using C6 bags because they are: A) available thru the system, and;
                                                                  B) one hell of a lot sturdier than the current C9 bags

I would be interested to know if there is a "new" bag in the works......


----------



## Yeoman (16 Jan 2005)

me and my buddy came up with the idea of using something. what is was again I have completely forgotten. but basically it was some kind of liquid that turns rock solid once you let it dry. we were going to do a couple inches at the bottom, stuff it with something that would be easily removed from inside of the barrel bag. now if only I can remember what it was that we were going to use...........anyone have a remote idea what I'm talking about?
Greg


----------



## Tpr.Orange (16 Jan 2005)

not in the slightest


----------



## KevinB (16 Jan 2005)

We had guys goign through 7 C9 bags in less that a month of patrolling....

 I think some sort of moly resin minght be able to fom on the bottom - but dont quote me.

C9A2 bbl bags are the same as the worthless C9/C9A1 versions.  I think strapping it to the small/day pack is a better option.


----------



## Freddy Chef (16 Jan 2005)

MikeM said:
			
		

> Not to mention the great fiberglass itch that comes with it all from changing barrels....



The inner lining material of the C9A1 spare barrel bag; is that *ASBESTOS?!?!?!?*


----------



## KevinB (16 Jan 2005)

Freddy Chef said:
			
		

> The inner lining material of the C9A1 spare barrel bag; is that *ASBESTOS?!?!?!?*



You got it Pontiac


----------



## BetterThanTheBest (22 Jan 2005)

I find that the front sight on the barrel rips the bag as you pull it out. Then it snags and really pisses you off when you've got to change barrels quickly. I haven't tried a C-6 bag but I'd say it would work fine.


----------



## Argyll (25 Jan 2005)

The asbestoss in the bags isn't a big problem due to the fact that you're not breathing the dust from the asbestoss, plus it's a great insultator and after a couple thousand rounds through a bbl, a great insulator is definately the order of the day. :fifty:


----------



## G-spot (26 Jan 2005)

I went on yahoo.com and found an American company that makes barrel bags for the U.S. Army Rangers

http://www.bulldogequipmentinc.com/barrel_sleeves.html


----------



## Yeoman (28 Jan 2005)

bookmarked. will probably purchase during next pay day, and hopefully be able to give an answer on how it is. I'll probably get the quiver version. and that sling looks mighty tempting as well, probably will purchase one, been looking for a sling like that.
Greg


----------

